# Embarrassed to ask this. Which is the inside of a pouch?? Sheesh that hurts...



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

May have been doing this wrong. A leather crafter, the inside of a hide to me is the rough side of a skin. So I made an assumption that the rough side of a leather or leather-like pouch goes inside and holds the ammo while the pretty and smooth side is outside, held in my grubby little fingers. And the ears (tits, ends, nubs) of the band where tied should be facing outside . Not inside with the ammo.
Here's the rub for me though. I read and watch a lot of videos. Depending on the publisher, I'm noticing pouches tied either way, i.e. some folks in the videos tie with the rough pouch surface inside contacting the ammo. Some do it the opposite way. 
My Simpleshot factory tied bands have the band ends (ears) on the smooth side of the pouch.
Now please. I'm correct that the "ears" are facing outside and away from the ammo aren't they?
Thanks. 
Don


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I always put smooth side out so easy to slip out the fingers and the bands pulled thru the rough side and tied on the smooth side . I really don’t think there is a right or wrong just do feels best for you


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SuperSure printing on ammo sides...that's how I remember.


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ears out and shiny side holding the ammo. Rough side out in hand.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ears out . Shiny side of pouch out .


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

OK then seems as if each of us has a favorite way. Kinda wondering if for me the "smooth-side-in" might give a smoother ball release while offering me a grippier surface for my fingers on the outside? On the flip side of that, would a rough-side-out make for me having a rougher release(?)
Then again trying to decide might be like debating how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. Just doesn't matter!
Thanks for sharing your thoughts folks. Don


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a few pouches that the shiny side was too slick,and so i reversed them works just as well rough out,and no slips that might bean one of the dogs,lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Do it as you see fit...


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll tell you this much: Whenever you find what works for you, every time you accidentally put it on a different way it’ll bug the living heck out of you so you might as well just stop and change it out 😂.
I like to put the printed side of SuperSure pouches towards the ammo though so my fingers don’t rub the print off.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Answers here are very much appreciated folks. Actually debated about asking this here, and did several variations of search feature words first. Nothing I could find. Then started searching videos for final word. Nothing. Decided that as I live life, I'd own my ignorance and ask.
Now I know. DO what I like. My favorite answer (grin).
Thanks again folks.
Don


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some like the pouch rough side in, others rough side out. It is a matter of comfort for the individual. Personally,I like the rough side out. Hope it helps!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I like rough side out especially with a heavy set of bands for a bit of extra grip because i get very sweaty hands.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The only correct answer is "however you want to do it".


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I was to say what henry said. Its user preference. But also can depend on the pouch to some degree.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Sure at least for me more texture providing more friction is better used to pinch grip pouch.
I even use gym chaulk as well albeit just a touch.
ukj


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thinking hard, I believe I like it rough with lots of friction.
Don


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

But in some instances KY, less friction is needed she said....
ukj


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Rough both sides for me, sometimes I score the outside, (finger side) with a knife to aid with grip. As has been covered already, try different things and do what feels good and gives you the best results. There is no right and wrong in this hobby only personal preference.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Great idea. I like the freedom associated with this sport.
Berkshire Bred your avatar looks like a K frame Smith with target grips, target hammer and a commemorative State Police medallion on the sideplate. Very nice photo
Don


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers. To be 100% honest it was the first picture that came up that caught my eye on a very quick Google image search, as I had no clue what I wanted for an avatar and I’ve used it for 10 years so no reason to change now. Glad you like it though 😁


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

if you hold big ammos, you may prefer to have a less slippery side on your fingers
for small ammos with small bands, doesn't matter


----------

